# Nufinish Antrim



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey folks, just wondering if anyone has used Nufinish in Antrim for alloy repair. I have some kerb damage/scuffs that I would like to get repaired. The damage isn't bad and is just on the rim of the alloy. It's unsightly and annoys me every time I clean them. The face and rest of the alloys are in good nick so no real need for a full refurb. 

Any suggestions or thoughts welcome.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

jonnyw59 said:


> Hey folks, just wondering if anyone has used Nufinish in Antrim for alloy repair. I have some kerb damage/scuffs that I would like to get repaired. The damage isn't bad and is just on the rim of the alloy. It's unsightly and annoys me every time I clean them. The face and rest of the alloys are in good nick so no real need for a full refurb.
> 
> Any suggestions or thoughts welcome.


A35 in Portadown are good nuluk are good but expensive bloke in Lurgan is OK as well

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

barrybudden said:


> A35 in Portadown are good nuluk are good but expensive bloke in Lurgan is OK as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply, I'll check them out.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Nu-Luk are worth it when you see the extra length they really go to


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

jonnyw59 said:


> Thanks for the reply, I'll check them out.


It's actually called A27 Engineering, on the Unshinagh Road between Portadown and Tandragee. Speak to Neal, they are brilliant at what they do. I've had a few wheels done with them over the years.

http://www.a27engineering.co.uk/

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

tim said:


> Nu-Luk are worth it when you see the extra length they really go to


Very impressive. I've heard very good things about nu look.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Heard A27 do Prentice BMW's refurbs for them, but I use Nu-luk. Will probably switch to Agnew's once they've got their wheel refurb expansion finished hopefully won't need to switch anytime soon


----------

